# Lost key marina issues



## mimoo (Jul 7, 2012)

If you are searching for a marina, I do NOT recommend Lost Key Marina. Hurricane Nate brought several issues to light with them. First off, the marina lost power and has yet to be turned back on since the hurricane. While other large marina’s pulled their power pedestals, Lost Key failed to do so resulting in damage to the pedestals. When you sign a lease with them you sign an annual lease. YOU MUST PAY A YEAR IN ADVANCE. However, if something happens, you sell your boat, a hurricane comes through, a tornado destroys the marina 2 weeks after you cut them a check for $5,000 for the year, you are shit out of luck. After it was clear the power would not be turned back on directly after the storm, I contacted Steve at Lost Key. Asked him if refunds would be given for the remainder of the year or even for 3o days for us to go elsewhere until they could rectify the situation. We were told that this was a natural disaster that was out of their control and no refunds would be given. I then said so, if a natural disaster comes through in January, 2 weeks after we paid you $5,000, no refunds would be given then either. He said that is correct. Additionally, the pilings are near the end of their life and the fuel dock was damaged. Unless you are ok throwing $5,000 away if the marina is destroyed, I do not recommend keeping your boat there as they do not work with you. I was given the “Your out of luck” talk. We signed a lease with a marina that had water, power and fuel. Since Nate, all we have is water and a place to tie our boat up. We all know what happens in the Florida air when you have no air in your cabin to keep mold out. No to mention the batteries at $400 a pop which can not be charged with no power.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Bummer


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Small claims court. They have failed to perform their part of the contract. Only cost a few dollars to file. A pain in the a$$ for them to come to court and fight. And, they just might not show up, you win by default. :thumbsup:


----------



## RapiD-CH32 (Oct 23, 2017)

mimoo said:


> If you are searching for a marina, I do NOT recommend Lost Key Marina. Hurricane Nate brought several issues to light with them. First off, the marina lost power and has yet to be turned back on since the hurricane. While other large marina’s pulled their power pedestals, Lost Key failed to do so resulting in damage to the pedestals. When you sign a lease with them you sign an annual lease. YOU MUST PAY A YEAR IN ADVANCE. However, if something happens, you sell your boat, a hurricane comes through, a tornado destroys the marina 2 weeks after you cut them a check for $5,000 for the year, you are shit out of luck. After it was clear the power would not be turned back on directly after the storm, I contacted Steve at Lost Key. Asked him if refunds would be given for the remainder of the year or even for 3o days for us to go elsewhere until they could rectify the situation. We were told that this was a natural disaster that was out of their control and no refunds would be given. I then said so, if a natural disaster comes through in January, 2 weeks after we paid you $5,000, no refunds would be given then either. He said that is correct. Additionally, the pilings are near the end of their life and the fuel dock was damaged. Unless you are ok throwing $5,000 away if the marina is destroyed, I do not recommend keeping your boat there as they do not work with you. I was given the “Your out of luck” talk. We signed a lease with a marina that had water, power and fuel. Since Nate, all we have is water and a place to tie our boat up. We all know what happens in the Florida air when you have no air in your cabin to keep mold out. No to mention the batteries at $400 a pop which can not be charged with no power.



I was out there the other day and was told that dock still didn't have power after the hurricane. Seems they like the dry storage customers more than the wetslip ones.


----------



## mimoo (Jul 7, 2012)

RapiD-CH32 said:


> I was out there the other day and was told that dock still didn't have power after the hurricane. Seems they like the dry storage customers more than the wetslip ones.


 
I was not aware the dry slips were without power also. That is pitiful. I started calling around to other marina's to find out their procedures and discuss moving to their facilities. Every one I spoke to was shocked that they still have not corrected the issue. I have heard that the electrical has needed to be replaced for many years but they have neglected to do so. And now they are forced to replace everything. Sounds like this will not be a quick fix. And they do not seem to be too concerned about it. Not their cabins that are molding, not their batteries draining and not their boat at the bottom of the bay because they have no bilge due to dead batteries. So frustrating.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

Sea-r-cy said:


> Small claims court. They have failed to perform their part of the contract. Only cost a few dollars to file. A pain in the a$$ for them to come to court and fight. And, they just might not show up, you win by default. :thumbsup:


Were I in the same situation, I would also contact the other owners affected and encourage them to proceed with small claims court filings.

Might even get everyone together, hire a lawyer and sue the marine as a group.


----------



## mimoo (Jul 7, 2012)

Orion45 said:


> Were I in the same situation, I would also contact the other owners affected and encourage them to proceed with small claims court filings.
> 
> Might even get everyone together, hire a lawyer and sue the marine as a group.


 
Are you at Lost Key also?


----------



## mimoo (Jul 7, 2012)

I contacted an attorney and he said they were not fulfilling their end of the contract and he could get me out of it and get me a prorated refund. However, his cost was $1500 and that would be about what my refund would be. Not worth the headache. But I want to spread the word to keep anyone else from renting a slip there. They do not tell you all of this up front and you have to have a law degree to understand the lease you sign. I will continue to spread the word on how they do business.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

That Act of God excuse is BS.

I would be surprised if the marina's insurance does not include coverage for loss of income.


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

mimoo said:


> I contacted an attorney and he said they were not fulfilling their end of the contract and he could get me out of it and get me a prorated refund. However, his cost was $1500 and that would be about what my refund would be. Not worth the headache. But I want to spread the word to keep anyone else from renting a slip there. They do not tell you all of this up front and you have to have a law degree to understand the lease you sign. I will continue to spread the word on how they do business.


You attorney should also file for attorney and court fees against the marina.

I guarantee you that I would be ticked off enough and file against the marina just for the principle.

Like stated above...your other option is small claims court.


----------



## tbaxl (Mar 13, 2013)

Actually, while a natural disaster, they are as required as you to be prudent and proactive to protect and provide their services. Take them to small claims court and encourage others to as well.


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

It seems like they have money problems.

I worked there as security last year and it took almost 2 months to get paid.


----------



## OP-FOR (Jan 23, 2010)

After Bahia Mar went up 1/2 way through my lease I pulled my boat out. I am back to launching at Big Lagoon. None of the dry storage slips are worth it anymore to me.


----------



## k-p (Oct 7, 2009)

mimoo said:


> I contacted an attorney and he said they were not fulfilling their end of the contract and he could get me out of it and get me a prorated refund. However, his cost was $1500 and that would be about what my refund would be. Not worth the headache. But I want to spread the word to keep anyone else from renting a slip there. They do not tell you all of this up front and you have to have a law degree to understand the lease you sign. I will continue to spread the word on how they do business.


Smalls claims court is they way to go around here. A lot of businesses down here don't really know what they're doing until their served. Kinda unfortunate but just the way it is because there's a lot of scammers or really idiots. I'm about to file on a cable company...so black and white and they're getting sued all over for the same problem. I wonder if people in these in companies are ever paying attention.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

I was there for some time...It was a Great place for a Long time.

THEN.....They had a management change aprox 2yrs ago. They came out with a new set of rules. I was dry stacked. These rules basically created a Boating Club. They wanted to dictate when you could use your boat. No docking in the slips for overflow. They have 7 spaces for staging boats.....Well THEY say 7 spaces.....But Only 5 have water so you can clean the topside of your boat. They were All about leasing more wet slips and didn't want dry stack boats in the wet slips. By the way.....They were only 40% leased......So 60% were Not. When I bitched about no water in the last 2 staging areas and no docking in wet slips as overflow, I got Black listed. By the way...I believe that the new rules were just scoffed at and people just did as they had always done....They just kept their mouth shut. Something I have a hard time with, when I think there is a injustice.
The guys doing the day to day there give a Lot of lip service.....But not near as good of Actual service.
I'm gone from there and trailer.


----------



## mimoo (Jul 7, 2012)

bukshot01 said:


> It seems like they have money problems.
> 
> I worked there as security last year and it took almost 2 months to get paid.


 
I have heard that as well.


----------



## mimoo (Jul 7, 2012)

tbaxl said:


> Actually, while a natural disaster, they are as required as you to be prudent and proactive to protect and provide their services. Take them to small claims court and encourage others to as well.


 
I am working on trying to find others that are there. We do not know many people there. If you know anyone, let me know and I will contact them.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

mimoo said:


> I started calling around to other marina's to find out their procedures and discuss moving to their facilities.


So, where are you moving to?

There is a new dock that just opened up at the top of Bayou Chico, Martinque on the Bayou, 201 South Stillman, 850-429-8184.

The 1st dock the built up filled up pretty fast. I just noticed the 2nd dock a few days ago. FYI

I know it is far from perdido, but it is protected.

Maybe Holiday on the key, that appears to be well run marina.


----------



## mimoo (Jul 7, 2012)

BananaTom said:


> So, where are you moving to?
> 
> There is a new dock that just opened up at the top of Bayou Chico, Martinque on the Bayou, 201 South Stillman, 850-429-8184.
> 
> ...


 
Working on that now. When I google Martinque on the Bayou condo's come up. Cant find anything on a marina.


----------



## mimoo (Jul 7, 2012)

I think I found it. They are being built behind the condos, right?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

mimoo said:


> I think I found it. They are being built behind the condos, right?


Yes, my brother had purchased a condo there in 2005, right after they were remodeled, for the purposes of owning a slip. That never happened at that time. He sold it.

But as you pass over Bayou Chico on Navy, you can look south and see them.
The owner of the condo is the owner of the marina. Looks nice, and it is well protected from big waves.
He also owned that big two story pontoon party boat the one could rent for Sunset Cruises and such.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Just passed there and looked,I do not think the slips have power


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I stopped and took a look on way back, the original dock which appears to full has power. They are building two additional docks, so I assume they will have power in the end.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> Maybe Holiday on the key, that appears to be well run marina.


My old partner use to have his boat there..... They were rough on his boat. Management didn't want to hear any complaints.... That's when he moved to Lost Key.


----------



## BCNGATOR2 (Oct 26, 2017)

X Shark. I am sorry to hear that. When did your old partner have his boat at Holiday Harbor? We have been under new management the past year and have taken pride in customer service and satisfaction.

Again, I am sorry to hear that he had a bad experience, but in talking with our customers they have been very pleased at the Marina.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

His Name was Ed Cox. A Super Clean / Restored 22 Mako...Twin 90HP Optie Merc's

It was at least 7yrs ago when he was @ Holiday.

Glad to hear things change for the better.

One thing I remember about that marina, is the Mens room was the most elaborate bathroom I think I've ever seen. Floor lamps and all kinds of stuff you would see in a 5 star hotel. Is it still that way?


----------



## Deadreckoning (Oct 8, 2012)

*Small Claims*

You don't need an attorney, just fill out the paperwork and prepare your case. Mediation first and if no resolution then a hearing with the judge.
Good luck!


----------



## PJIII (Oct 29, 2011)

We keep our boat dry slipped there and have a wet slip. We own them, Service has dropped the last few years!!


----------

